# Reining my groomer in a bit...



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I too would love to hear from some of our groomers on this. I definitely ask for exactly what I want. I think all that matters is that you do it in a nice way, for instance, "I thought what you did last time was gorgeous, but I'd like to try something different this time..." I think there is no reason why a pet needs to be in a classic poodle clip. As long as the dog is clean and healthy, you should keep his coat how it suits you!

Years ago a breeder chewed me out for having my dog in a "more casual style". She was livid and I was stunned to be treated that way. Well, that's another story... LOL!


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

CurlyDog said:


> I too would love to hear from some of our groomers on this. I definitely ask for exactly what I want. I think all that matters is that you do it in a nice way, for instance, "I thought what you did last time was gorgeous, but I'd like to try something different this time..." I think there is no reason why a pet needs to be in a classic poodle clip. As long as the dog is clean and healthy, you should keep his coat how it suits you!
> 
> Years ago a breeder chewed me out for having my dog in a "more casual style". She was livid and I was stunned to be treated that way. Well, that's another story... LOL!


Oh so you have come across a person with strong opinions on that issue too?! Isn't it madness? In all honesty I can say that I really love Ruscha having her face trimmed because I get to see her expressions more easily... OK... I know that sounds mad so I'll stop.

It is quite telling though that before she was trimmed people were going mad for this nondescript brown curly puppy ("Oooo, is it a Cockapoo?!?!?!") and then afterwards people barely seemed to notice her.

Ah, but then we all know that people are strange, right?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I know, it is so funny. Before Raleigh's first trim people flocked to ask what is this dog. They'd say things like, "I had no idea poodles were so nice..." I think so many people have had limited exposure to poorly bred puppy mill poodles and don't realize how great they really are. Now that he is trimmed (I asked her only to do the bottoms of his feet but she forgot), he is easily recognized as a poodle. I like the face shaved as well. I tend to let them get scruffy, then shave... I agree about seeing the expression better!


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

As a dog groomer, NO i would not be offended, it is your dog and if you dont like something you are the one who has to see the dog everyday.
But I dont like it when people are critical of the way i have trimmed something (like the bottom you have discribed) as I do it for a reason like hygeine and to get extreme angulation on the back legs.
I have uploaded apic that might show how short Roxies bottom is (its even shorter now!!)
Bec


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I like that bum Bec, it looks like he has nice perky bum cheeks....

Paula


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am of two minds. While it is your dog and should be groomed to your specifications if you have a really talented groomer I would tend to let them do their thing. A good groomer sees the ideal poodle in your dog and removes and leaves hair to let the ideal poodle be revealed. If I brought it up I would probably phrase it as a question - would it throw off the overall look if his backside hair was left a little longer? They then might point out how it adds to the overall line or maybe they will say no problem. That is great that you have access to such a talented groomer.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I as a groomer would NOT be offended at ALL. Everyone likes their dogs different & I hate the "breed" standard crap that comes about. I have a Poodle with shaved ears & tail, I have one with Japanese face, edged ears & short tail & full feet. I WANT clients to tell me what they want with their dog. I hate the client that just says "make him/her look cute" WTF does that mean.
I have clients that like more off the bum than what I do so when they ask then I do it, even some clients say to "monkey butt" their dog so I do, even though it is not my taste. Then again I don't live with the dog.

As for the OP if you don't want the ho hum then take in pictures of what you would like & see if the groomer will do that for you. If not then go else where. There are groomers out there who "only" do Breed grooming & that is a shame IMHO. You are paying for a grooming that YOU want. I have don Mohawks on dogs, left skirts on Yorkies & on a rear occsion that an owner would ask for something I would would just pray they wouldn't tell anyone where they took their dog to be groomed.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd consult with the groomer. Mine is very open to opinions, happy to offer advice, and very hard on me if I send her a dog with the tiniest matt!

I rather like quite a short hygiene trim, as Vasco often does not devote sufficient time to his necessaries and runs off before completing the job at hand, leaving him prone to being called one of his common nicknames (Crusty Butt) and being attacked by me with the blunt nosed scissors :smile:.

I totally agree about the shaved face. We had a furry face (well, not really WE per se) for about 18 months, and just recently went to a shaved face. Mainly because he has goopy poodle eyes, but I LOVE being able to see his expressions. And very few "what sort of doodle is that?" questions from passers-by.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a bit unclear as to whether you mean just the hair around the tail base and rather exposed anus, or if you mean the whole "butt" and hindquarters being too short.

If it's the former, he may have used a #30 or #40 in that area (that's a typical length on show dogs, since you said he's a show groomer). However, most groomers don't like it when told not to shave hygiene areas, because yes, it really does serve an important purpose, and we groomers don't enjoy picking dingleberries out of butt hair (and it doesn't take much hair for clingons to cling to, if you get my drift). It's gross. And you'd be surprised how many people just leave poopy butts for us to deal with. Leaving enough hair to cover the anus entirely is going to leave it long enough to collect feces every time he goes. You can ask the groomer to do a #10 blade instead, but if your dog has a gay tail to begin with you probably have to get used to seeing the business. Otherwise, you'll have to think about cleaning his butt yourself on a regular basis.

If the latter, maybe he was emphasizing the shape of the rump, which is the style these days in poodles. A nice booty tends to get clipped shorter to show off a good hind end. It might cramp his style to ask for it a little longer, sure, but all groomers, show or pet, need to learn it's not their dog, and he doesn't have to look at it once it walks out of his salon.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

If Ruscha was white, like Beau, believe me, you'd want that touche shaved as short as possible! Dealing with poopie butt, well, stinks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree with lavillerose. I am unsure if you mean they literally shaved his entire hindquarter (from tuckup back) or literally just the sanitary shaving on the base of the tail. It would be very odd for a the groomer to just shave the hindquarter. There only poodle clip in which the hindquarter is shaved is the Continental Clip (with or without rosettes on the hips). I highly doubt you groomer put your puppy in a Continental Clip from what you described of your desires for your poodle's groom.

When a poodle goes in for just the face, feet, tail (sanitary) clipping (what I think you are describing) they will in fact shave the base of the tail (a few fingers width) and the anus area. This is to keep things sanitary. This is not considered a show cut, this is just sanitary grooming. If you do not like the base of the tail shaved, you could ask the groomer to just shave around the anus.


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I am of two minds. While it is your dog and should be groomed to your specifications if you have a really talented groomer I would tend to let them do their thing. A good groomer sees the ideal poodle in your dog and removes and leaves hair to let the ideal poodle be revealed. If I brought it up I would probably phrase it as a question - would it throw off the overall look if his backside hair was left a little longer? They then might point out how it adds to the overall line or maybe they will say no problem. That is great that you have access to such a talented groomer.


I personally agree with CT Girl. A groomer that also grooms for show is always going to try to bring out the best in your poodle & follow breed standards before doing anything else.

Also, if you'd like a different hair style than breed standard you can always mention that you'd like to try some fun styles till you figure out what you like best. I'm sure the groomer won't mind at all and then even ask for more specifics. If you don't ask, they won't know that you may not specifically want a breed standard style.

Have fun choosing your poodles trim! It's amazing and so fun how many there are and how many creative ways a poodle can be sculpted. Good luck.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

Cornishbecky said:


> As a dog groomer, NO i would not be offended, it is your dog and if you dont like something you are the one who has to see the dog everyday.
> But I dont like it when people are critical of the way i have trimmed something (like the bottom you have discribed) as I do it for a reason like hygeine and to get extreme angulation on the back legs.
> I have uploaded apic that might show how short Roxies bottom is (its even shorter now!!)
> Bec


I think it might be that when you say...

"But I dont like it when people are critical of the way i have trimmed something (like the bottom you have discribed) as I do it for a reason like hygeine and to get extreme angulation on the back legs."

...you might be mistaking where I am coming from. In the first instance I can see why it is certainly good for hygiene (even though my dog has pretty good poo with no "splatter" and I give her a wipe in the evenings anyway) and I can see that this would be a great thing if a dog was not blessed with reliable motions. 

However, on your second point I would like to suggest that your artistic intent (and that of all groomers) should take more of a back seat for non-show dogs owned by non-show people. The "extreme angulation of the back legs" is of no importance to me whatsoever, any more so than Picaso's brush techniques. I can appreciate Picaso's work (just about) but I cannot appreciate a dog looking like Roxie. That does not mean that Roxie does not look amazing to you, and perhaps also to other people who like extreme artistic dog grooming, and my dislike is in no way meant to serve as an insult to you or to those with the same taste as you; it is just a statement of taste and nothing more. Therefore you should not (I hope) dislike it. In fact (sorry to go on) if some people did not like the way Roxie looks, then I can assure you that we would not be the successful humans that we are today.

I imagine that you would not allow me to decorate your house. I certainly wouldn't get as far as choosing the colour scheme.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I agree with lavillerose. I am unsure if you mean they literally shaved his entire hindquarter (from tuckup back) or literally just the sanitary shaving on the base of the tail. It would be very odd for a the groomer to just shave the hindquarter. There only poodle clip in which the hindquarter is shaved is the Continental Clip (with or without rosettes on the hips). I highly doubt you groomer put your puppy in a Continental Clip from what you described of your desires for your poodle's groom.
> 
> When a poodle goes in for just the face, feet, tail (sanitary) clipping (what I think you are describing) they will in fact shave the base of the tail (a few fingers width) and the anus area. This is to keep things sanitary. This is not considered a show cut, this is just sanitary grooming. If you do not like the base of the tail shaved, you could ask the groomer to just shave around the anus.


Yes, I meant the sanitary clipping (anus and tail base) sorry - I should have been more exact. 

So what I am thinking is that it might have been the dramatic contrast between the anus and tail base and the rest of the coat which startled me most. Would it look less drastic if I asked for her whole tail to be shaved the same length as it's base? 

I guess the face-arse-feet (FAF....lol) thing is fine but when the tail isn't quite as high as my girl's, but when Ruscha trots along the road it is possible to see her anus opening and closing - albeit very slightly - in response to her step... (yuk). But then I can agree with everyone here that I don't want her to get klingons either.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Your gross-out moment about your little one's hiney made me giggle and remember a funny little story... I have to share it, but it's a little gross. I groomed a white schnauzer once whose rear did the same thing you're talking about, and when i brought her out, i heard the owner's little girl squeal "look mommy, her booty is blowing kisses!"

I just about died laughing.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Your gross-out moment about your little one's hiney made me giggle and remember a funny little story... I have to share it, but it's a little gross. I groomed a white schnauzer once whose rear did the same thing you're talking about, and when i brought her out, i heard the owner's little girl squeal "look mommy, her booty is blowing kisses!"
> 
> I just about died laughing.



:laugh:

Fantastic! It takes a kid to see it and say it! LOL.

So, do you think my pup will look "wrong" with a completely clipped tail, as well as her booty? I am getting really tempted to go with with it. It's not like her tail is anything special as it is anyway.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Well... i think it might make the... um... blowing kisses more obvious. But at the same time, there are a few styles with shaved (or very short) tails that look stunning. You might consider searching the forum for photos of the German clip. I love that style, personally, it's very sporty and clean and depending on your length preference, can be relatively easy to keep up. Your pup may need to wait til she's 6+ months to attempt it... but til then, why not ask your groomer for a short carrot (or terrier) tail. This wouldn't be QUITE as short as the band, there would still be some velvet texture, and the resulting look would be much nicer than just a very shaved tail (which may look whippy or worm-like if your pup has a skinny tail!)


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

as a groomer just ask- just ask if he can use a longer blade on her sanitary area. it will keep things from being so bald. 

some use 30's some use 10 blades all are options- going longer then that can be tricky as it is a sensitive area which can get cut. (IE a 7 blade etc). 

Just ask nicely and it shouldn't be an issue!


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been curious if you had a pic of Ruscha with her trim that you didn't like, just to know how severe it was. 

The good thing is, it will grow and now you know you definately don't want it done again that way for her next grooming. I've had new clients that had the same issue (this goes for any breed) with a passed grooming experience elsewhere and explained to me that there was just to much exposure in that region & if it's possible to not do the same. The answer to that is "Of course!" just let them know.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think a photo would be helpful as well. It will help those who are trying to give advice without seeing the structure of the dog.

I use a #30 on my adults but use a #10 on my puppies. I love having their sanitary parts very clean. I never have to wipe butts and have never had to destroy Clingons! LOL I've never had anyone say that it bothered them to see their butts either, and our dogs are out in public a lot as they do therapy work. I don't think anyone even notices. 

I have my male in a modified German clip with a wedged tail. My sister has one female in a Miami and the other shaved down to look like a pony with a full tail. They all get shaved close in the sanitary areas._


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

I too like to keep those areas nice and short. I use a #40 on adults and a #15 on pups or those easily irritated. I haven't had anyone mention that to much was taken off from the way I do it, but I have however had a client tell me about how another person took to much off and they could see it from a distance. It really bothered them. They brought him in to show me and the difference was, instead of taking the normal amount of hair off they took off about an inch more all the way around the anus. So anytime the dog was walking around, it just made you stare at his hiney. Once it grew out and I did it the way I normally do she was and has been happy with it. 
His particular way looked like a slip up (a little extra scissor blending helped a little), but I have seen it done in a very prominent way for angulation as well for show, more so than what a pet normally gets done.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just have a small area around the anus trimmed and it is not trimmed to the skin, but leaving 1/8-1/4 inch around the anus. It is hardly noticeable then and serves the purpose of cleanliness very well. The base of the tail is also shaved a couple inches. 

From your description, it sounds like they did a large area to the skin? Just ask for only a small vertical oval around her anus left with a little bit of hair there. They also need to shave up the underside of the tail a couple inches, but there is no reason they couldn't leave the top of the tail unshaven. 

Tell them how much you liked the last trim otherwise. They shouldn't be offended by that at all.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds as if you are vigilant enough about Ruscha's hygiene that a longer sanitary trim wouldn't be an issue. I'd ask your groomer to leave her some "cover" in the next trim, with the assurance that you will tidy up with blunt scissors if needed. The trim around the anus serves no purpose other than cleanliness, so if she doesn't need it, I can't see the groomer having a problem.


----------

